# Goat laying on side, unable to stand



## ChickenMomma (Sep 15, 2022)

A little history- 5 yr old doe just got over a bad case of coccidia a couple weeks ago and had lost a lot of weight.  She recovered and has been improving daily, and has gained a lot of weight back. Her stools were normal, FAMACHA was coming back up gradually. She was in the clear in my head.   I supplemented with Vit B while she was being treated for coccidia.  She grazes in a field that still has good grass available, has mineral available to her 24/7.

When feeding this morning I found her laying on her side, looking lifeless.  She was bellowing a deep groan, almost like they do when in labor, but she isn't pregnant.  She had been kicking her legs back and forth so much that she had worn out a path in the bedding.  One eye is almost swollen shut. Her heart rate was very rapid.  She could not stand up.  I gave her vit B and within a few minutes I was able to help her "sit" or at least lay in an upright condition.  My hub and I picked her up and moved her to an isolation stall.  She is staying in an upright laying position.  Gave her good hay, which she immediately started eating, and water.  I have tried to help her stand up several times and she cannot.  They eye has some goop in it.  I am at a loss as to what to do to help her.  Looking at her now, she appears normal, just laying in the barn eating hay, but she cannot stand and I'm not sure why.  Temp is normal. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 15, 2022)

Excellent hay and syringe nutradrench into her mouth. Slowly.  Call your vet.

If my goat, I'd probably call my vet....vet can get you some fast acting help.  Goats go down fast!  Have temp info ready to provide when you call.  I suspect gut issues from coccidia AND did you worm her then?  Worm toxin from kill off, or worm bloom from not deworming....both compromise their gut and ability to absorb nutrition.

If eye with goop was on side she was lying on, prob from dirt, hay, etc.  Legs thrashing and head was too.  Warm wet cloth to wipe it.

I hope she improves.  Keep us updated. 🙏


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 16, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## ChickenMomma (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, she has improved somewhat.  I gave vit B, iron, and nutridrench.  Also giving her electrolyte water.  She is continuing to eat hay very well.  She is also drinking a lot.  Yesterday, she had complete water diarrhea, today it is completely normal.  So strange!  She was able to get up a couple of times to pee and poo, albeit it was a struggle for her, and then she lays right back down.  I am wondering if she hurt her back maybe? There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with her legs.  I cleaned the swollen eye really well, and am treating it with antibiotic eye gel, forgot what it was called.  The swelling is going down and she has opened it a crack now. 
She doesn't seem lethargic at all, she is very alert and talks to me when I go see her.  I let her doeling in with her this afternoon and that seemed to perk both of them up quite a bit too.  She is weaned but they are still thick as thieves.  I dont think it's anything contagious that she has, whatever this may be.  I am hoping she starts standing for longer periods of time in the next day or so.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 16, 2022)

Huh...  oddest thing.


----------



## ChickenMomma (Sep 20, 2022)

This goat is going to be the death of me! She is continuing to not stand up on her own.  It takes two of us to get her up, one on front and one on back.  But once she is up and steady, she goes out to graze and walks around for hours at a time.  When she gets tired, she lays down and then cannot get back up on her own.   This seems to be her only symptom at the moment.  She is eating normally, pee and poo are normal.  She is gaining weight due to no activity.  Her famacha is a little low, I'm giving her iron daily and vitamin B every other day.  I feel almost crazy to call the vet over her not standing up on her own but at the same time know she can't continue like this forever!


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 20, 2022)

ChickenMomma said:


> This goat is going to be the death of me! She is continuing to not stand up on her own.  It takes two of us to get her up, one on front and one on back.  But once she is up and steady, she goes out to graze and walks around for hours at a time.  When she gets tired, she lays down and then cannot get back up on her own.   This seems to be her only symptom at the moment.  She is eating normally, pee and poo are normal.  She is gaining weight due to no activity.  Her famacha is a little low, I'm giving her iron daily and vitamin B every other day.  I feel almost crazy to call the vet over her not standing up on her own but at the same time know she can't continue like this forever!


Huh... well..

Since she hasn't improved...  yeah, I think calling the vet is a good choice.


----------

